#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Πώς μπορώ να δηλώσω την μηχανή μου ως επαγγελματικό όχημα;

## leo

Διατηρώ ατομική επιχείρηση "Τεχνικό Γραφείο", όχι εταιρεία και θα ήθελα την  μηχανή μου να την δηλώσω ως επαγγελματική χρήση, ώστε να περνάω τα έξοδα συντήρησης και βενζίνες μιας και είναι αρκετά….. 

Ρωτάω γιατί την μηχανή όταν την αγόρασα ήθελα να την δηλώσω σαν επαγγελματική χρήση αλλά παρασύρθηκα μιας και είχα ακούσει «χωρίς να το επιβεβαιώσω» πως μπορείς να το κάνεις και μετά την αγορά της, αλλά τώρα είναι αργά μιας και την ημέρα που την αγόρασα έπρεπε να είχα διευθετήσει το θέμα και να είχα κόψει τιμολόγιο.

Μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις τίποτα.
Καταχωρείς τα έξοδα συντήρησης του οχήματος (αυτοκίνητο ή μοτοσυκλέτα δεν έχει σημασία), όπως ασφάλιστρα, τέλη κυκλοφορίας, ΚΤΕΟ, συντήρηση, καύσιμα κ.λπ. σε ειδική στήλη του βιβλίου σου εσόδων-εξόδων. Ακόμα και απόσβεση της αγοράς του οχήματος θα μπορούσες να περάσεις στα βιβλία σου.

Για πιο έγκυρη απάντηση μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον λογιστή συνεργάτη του φόρουμ.
Επίσης, θα πρότεινα να κατεβάσεις *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο και θα βρεις απαντήσεις σε πολλές απορίες σου. Στη σελίδα 8 έχει αναφορά για τα έξοδα του οχήματος και στη σελίδα 15 για την απόσβεση αυτού. Δες και τη σελίδα 25 όπου έχει παράδειγμα.

----------


## leo

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη...........

----------

